# door ding / dent removal



## delirium330 (Aug 22, 2008)

so i have two small door dings on my passenger side rear door. both dings are on the upper portion of the door, but on flat section of the door, not on any curved lines. neither messed with the paint or left any paint behind from the abuser.

i'd like to get these removed, but thought i would get some info. first. about how much should i look to spend for each dent? anything specific to look for in a company providing the services? does the price largely depend on the location and size / overall difficulty to iron it out?


----------



## Nando779 (Jun 14, 2009)

Pics would really help. Are you totally against not doing it yourself?


----------



## delirium330 (Aug 22, 2008)

yea sorry no pics right now, one is the size of a dime, the other about half the size of a dime.

im open to DIY provided i dont make things worse...i'm assuming there are some good resources around here for DIY? i need to take my door panel off? get some special tools?


----------



## Nando779 (Jun 14, 2009)

You might be able to check out a place that specializes in minor dents. Over here we have a place called Dent Busters and they are fairly reasonable. If you go to a body shop be prepared to pay an arm and a leg. The option of doing it yourself would be good if the dents are not too deep you can do some wet sanding and fill the area with your paint color but keep in mind it is almost impossible to get it looking 100% but you can do a great job hiding it.


----------



## Nando779 (Jun 14, 2009)

FWI

http://www.dent-busters.com/

they might have one in your area, worth a look.


----------



## jcourcoul (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I read somewhere that BMW had instituted a policy of minimally intrusive body damage repair, that included a whole slew of special tools and procedures that would reduce the stay of the car as well as the need to disassemble/repaint/etc. 

Meaning that for a decent dealer (none left, all extinct) or a well trained indy, this would be a trivial task. 

Dry ice, anyone?


----------



## Nando779 (Jun 14, 2009)

jcourcoul said:


> Well, I read somewhere that BMW had instituted a policy of minimally intrusive body damage repair, that included a whole slew of special tools and procedures that would reduce the stay of the car as well as the need to disassemble/repaint/etc.
> 
> Meaning that for a decent dealer (none left, all extinct) or a well trained indy, this would be a trivial task.
> 
> Dry ice, anyone?


"We fixed the dents on your doors now hand over your first born!"


----------



## delirium330 (Aug 22, 2008)

so any DIY guides, advice out there? or am i venturing into dangerous territory?


----------



## Nando779 (Jun 14, 2009)

There are no written DIY that i know of about this but there are a few guys on here that have experience with body repair and I am hoping they will chime in soon. Any chance you can get a image up soon even if it is with your phone? I have repaired a few major scratches and chips on my bumber and fender using wet sanding, the BMW touch up kit and compound. Dents are a different story so you might be better off doing to a place like dent busters. As I said body shops can get very expensive.


----------



## delirium330 (Aug 22, 2008)

k - ill try and get some pics up tonight. thx


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

they do it from the inside so it has to be accessible by taking off an interior panel...

rule of thumb too is if it is any bigger than a quarter they won't want to do it...that's when they do it old fashioned and drill a hole to pull it out and bondo the hole

bondo=icky


----------

